# Anyone Installed A Boost Gauge On A Chevy Duramax?



## wicandthing

I was wondering if any of the diesel owners out there (Chevy Duramax) have installed a boost gauage? I would like to install one, but I'm not sure what is involved.

I found a nice digital gauge on GlowShift, but the info provided on installation is pretty much non-existent....

Thanks!


----------



## rms0726ea

Check out *www.dieselmanor.com *, they have excellent prices on gauges and installation instructions online.

dieselmanor gauges


----------



## rms0726ea

Also,

www.dieselplace.com is a great resource for all kinds of info, maintenance & performance installs on the Dmax.


----------



## wicandthing

Thanks guys!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wic,

You might want to take a look at the Interceptor Digital gauges from Aeroforce Technology. I installed a pair in my PowerStroke a couple of months ago, and they are fantastic. Each gauge has two separate user definable displays, as well as programmable annunciator lights. I have mine set up - most of the time - with Instantaneous MPG and Engine Load on the top gauge (annunciator set up as a 2,000RPM shift light), and Oil Temperature and Exhaust Gas Temperature on the bottom gauge (annunciator set to alert to emissions 'regen' mode status). But, there are 30 or 40 parameters that you can choose to display including boost.










Best of all, the installation is a breeze. The gauges just plug into the OBD2 diagnostic port under your dash. That's it. One simple plug-in connection gives it all to you. As for style, the gauges are available in a number of color and bezel combinations to at least approximate your current instruments. I choose the green display on a white background with chrome bezels. Looks pretty sharp in Das Brick, if I do say so myself.

I give these gauges a solid
















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## folsom_five

PDX_Doug, Do you have a pic of how it looks in 'Das Brick'? I am thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## PDX_Doug

folsom_five said:


> PDX_Doug, Do you have a pic of how it looks in 'Das Brick'? I am thinking of doing the same thing.


I have not done any pictures yet, but I promise I will get some this weekend at the PNW rally. Look for them Sunday evening or Monday.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2

I would recommend the digital gauges, as well. A mechanical gauge requires that you run a tube to the turbo or the intake manifold and tap into a hose there or into a port on the intake manifold (not sure which). That strategy will give you more opportunities for boost leaks down the road.

"Boost" is simply the difference between atmospheric air pressure and the increased pressure to the intake manifold created by the turbo. (It packs more air molecules into the cylinder, creating a bigger "bang.") Your engine already has an atmospheric pressure sensor and a "turbo out" (sometimes called intake air pressure) sensor that feed that electronic information to your Engine ECM. The plug under your dash that Doug refers to will feed that same information to your gauge.

Much simpler and less likely to cause problems.

Just my learned opinion.

Mike


----------



## OutbackPM

wicandthing said:


> I was wondering if any of the diesel owners out there (Chevy Duramax) have installed a boost gauage? I would like to install one, but I'm not sure what is involved.
> 
> I found a nice digital gauge on GlowShift, but the info provided on installation is pretty much non-existent....
> 
> Thanks!


 Strictly speaking you don't need a special gauge. You can get it from a scanGauge II that connnectes to the OBD port. It uses a signal from a gauge that must alreay be there. It is in absolute pressure so when you are running 30 psi then thats about 16.3 psi boost. The scangaugealso does allot more as well.

Just a thought


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> PDX_Doug, Do you have a pic of how it looks in 'Das Brick'? I am thinking of doing the same thing.


I have not done any pictures yet, but I promise I will get some this weekend at the PNW rally. Look for them Sunday evening or Monday.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I saw this in his truck and it looks very very nice. Just need to find a few extra $$$ so I can do this to my truck as well.


----------



## webeopelas

Bummer, that is what I was looking for, but Dodge diesel must not run much through the OBDII port. No version for my truck. Shoot.


----------



## Scoutr2

OutbackPM said:


> I was wondering if any of the diesel owners out there (Chevy Duramax) have installed a boost gauage? I would like to install one, but I'm not sure what is involved.
> 
> I found a nice digital gauge on GlowShift, but the info provided on installation is pretty much non-existent....
> 
> Thanks!


 Strictly speaking you don't need a special gauge. You can get it from a scanGauge II that connnectes to the OBD port. It uses a signal from a gauge that must alreay be there. It is in absolute pressure so when you are running 30 psi then thats about 16.3 psi boost. The scangaugealso does allot more as well.

Just a thought
[/quote]

That's a great recommendation, and one that a coworker mentioned that he uses. You can do a lot more than monitor boost with the scanGauge, so it would be a good investment.

Mike


----------



## huntr70

webeopelas said:


> Bummer, that is what I was looking for, but Dodge diesel must not run much through the OBDII port. No version for my truck. Shoot.


Look up the MSD Dashhawk..................I've had one in my truck for almost 2 years now.

Works great, and you can monitor a lot more than just one gauge. Still plugs into OBD port also.

Steve


----------



## webeopelas

huntr70 said:


> Bummer, that is what I was looking for, but Dodge diesel must not run much through the OBDII port. No version for my truck. Shoot.


Look up the MSD Dashhawk..................I've had one in my truck for almost 2 years now.

Works great, and you can monitor a lot more than just one gauge. Still plugs into OBD port also.

Steve
[/quote]

What parameters can you see? Do you get the "Big 3" - Boost, EGT, Trans Temp?


----------



## PDX_Doug

On the AeroForce Interceptor gauges, it depends on the vehicle (manufacturer, engine, transmission, etc.), as I assume any of the digital OBD2 gauges do. In the case of Ford, you can get the following:

RPM
MPH
Intake Air Temperature
Intake Air Temperature 2 (charge air temp)
Mass Air Flow Sensor Counts
Mass Air Flow Sensor (lb/min.)
Engine Coolant Temperature
Long Term Fuel Trim (bank 1 and 2 if supported)
Short Term Fuel Trim (bank 1 and 2 if supported)
O2 Sensor Voltage (bank 1 and 2 if supported)
*Manifold Pressure in PSI* (Boost pressure for factory turbo/supercharger applications)
Ignition Advance
Cylinder head temperature
Engine Run Time
Battery Voltage
Throttle Position Percentage
Throttle Position Voltage
Engine Load
Calculated Horsepower*
Instantaneous and average fuel economy*
2 user configurable analog inputs**
Injector Pulse Width
Injector Duty Cycle
Fuel Pump Duty Cycle (returnless systems)
Fuel Pressure (returnless systems)
*Transmission Temperature* (Automatics)
Transmission slip
Calculated Engine Torque
Injector Control Pressure (diesel)
Injector Timing (diesel)
Engine oil temp (diesel)
*EGT 1* (2008+ diesel)
*EGT 2* (2008+ diesel)
*EGT 3* (2008+ diesel)
DPF delta pressure (2008+ diesel)
Regen status (2008+ diesel)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## webeopelas

PDX_Doug said:


> On the AeroForce Interceptor gauges, it depends on the vehicle (manufacturer, engine, transmission, etc.), as I assume any of the digital OBD2 gauges do. In the case of Ford, you can get the following:
> 
> RPM
> MPH
> Intake Air Temperature
> Intake Air Temperature 2 (charge air temp)
> Mass Air Flow Sensor Counts
> Mass Air Flow Sensor (lb/min.)
> Engine Coolant Temperature
> Long Term Fuel Trim (bank 1 and 2 if supported)
> Short Term Fuel Trim (bank 1 and 2 if supported)
> O2 Sensor Voltage (bank 1 and 2 if supported)
> *Manifold Pressure in PSI* (Boost pressure for factory turbo/supercharger applications)
> Ignition Advance
> Cylinder head temperature
> Engine Run Time
> Battery Voltage
> Throttle Position Percentage
> Throttle Position Voltage
> Engine Load
> Calculated Horsepower*
> Instantaneous and average fuel economy*
> 2 user configurable analog inputs**
> Injector Pulse Width
> Injector Duty Cycle
> Fuel Pump Duty Cycle (returnless systems)
> Fuel Pressure (returnless systems)
> *Transmission Temperature* (Automatics)
> Transmission slip
> Calculated Engine Torque
> Injector Control Pressure (diesel)
> Injector Timing (diesel)
> Engine oil temp (diesel)
> *EGT 1* (2008+ diesel)
> *EGT 2* (2008+ diesel)
> *EGT 3* (2008+ diesel)
> DPF delta pressure (2008+ diesel)
> Regen status (2008+ diesel)
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Looks like I'll be waiting longer, Aeroforce claims they are working on the software for the Cummins Diesel, and MSD is stopping support of the Dashhawk in favor of some "new and improved" device.

Guess I just saved myself some money. (For Now)


----------



## Joonbee

I have the Glowshift gauges and they seem ot work fine. You can "T" into any vacuum line from the manifold. I did have to go to the local parts place an get the proper "T", but a few hose clamps and you shouldn't have to worry about any leaks. If you do get them. Make sure you to utilize the fitting they give you with the little brass reducer or the gauge will be a little bouncy. I have the "big three". EGT, Boost and Trans.

I chose this route because I can see all three at once and it doesn't tie up my OBD II. But I do have the SCT tuner which allows me to do the other things. Check and clear DTC codes, etc.

All the info above adn the places to check are spot on as usual. Glowshift seemed to be th echeapest, but I haven't found that to be a problem yet. Although they left me desiring a little better fitment for the a-pillar mount.

Your doing your homework. One will strike you.

my .02, good luck and happy shopping

Jim


----------



## webeopelas

Joonbee said:


> I have the Glowshift gauges and they seem ot work fine. You can "T" into any vacuum line from the manifold. I did have to go to the local parts place an get the proper "T", but a few hose clamps and you shouldn't have to worry about any leaks. If you do get them. Make sure you to utilize the fitting they give you with the little brass reducer or the gauge will be a little bouncy. I have the "big three". EGT, Boost and Trans.
> 
> I chose this route because I can see all three at once and it doesn't tie up my OBD II. But I do have the SCT tuner which allows me to do the other things. Check and clear DTC codes, etc.
> 
> All the info above adn the places to check are spot on as usual. Glowshift seemed to be th echeapest, but I haven't found that to be a problem yet. Although they left me desiring a little better fitment for the a-pillar mount.
> 
> Your doing your homework. One will strike you.
> 
> my .02, good luck and happy shopping
> 
> Jim


I just really like the "all in one" sort a gauge. Aeroforce is perfect in that it would be small and out of the way.

I'll find it eventually


----------



## timber

> <snip>
> transmission, etc.), as I assume any of the digital OBD2 gauges do. In the case of Ford, you can get the following:
> 
> RPM
> MPH
> Guess I just saved myself some money. (For Now)


A few comments. With a multiple mode gauge you can only read one setting at a time. This might not be a problem for a stock diesel that will defuel if you push the engine past any limits that are in the engine's computer. If you plan to add a tuner, chip or programmer this might become a problem. Example would be the EGT's can rise in the blink of an eye in a modified engine. Same for turbo boost.

I haven't come across a 2006 Dodge CTD that has any thermocouples installed from the factory. Same for transmission temperature.

I'm including a pic of the 3-gauge post that I installed. Trans temp, EGT, boost gages, and turbo cool down shut off and low fuel pressure indication, alarms and alarm defeats. My guess is that it took about 7-8 hours to install including making the wiring harness and installing 2 pyrometers; one in the exhaust manifold and one downstream of the turbo charger. I bought this from Diesel Manor. They have an adapter for the turbo boost that fits the stock intake manifold. Not a hard install.


----------



## 2500Ram

looks kinda familiar. I'm all for analogue gauges. If you have a bad map sensor or the like you get false readings for boost etc.










Good luck.


----------



## huntr70

webeopelas said:


> Bummer, that is what I was looking for, but Dodge diesel must not run much through the OBDII port. No version for my truck. Shoot.


Look up the MSD Dashhawk..................I've had one in my truck for almost 2 years now.

Works great, and you can monitor a lot more than just one gauge. Still plugs into OBD port also.

Steve
[/quote]

What parameters can you see? Do you get the "Big 3" - Boost, EGT, Trans Temp?
[/quote]
Yes.............but you need a sensor and the cable for it to read the EGT's. Dodge does not have one in from factory.

Steve


----------



## huntr70

timber said:


> With a multiple mode gauge you can only read one setting at a time.
> 
> I haven't come across a 2006 Dodge CTD that has any thermocouples installed from the factory. Same for transmission temperature.


I can read up to seven settings at one time on my Dashhawk........usual have it set to read 4.

Mine does read trans temp also. If I think of it, I'll grab a pic of it.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug

As promised, here are a few photos of the AeroForce Interceptor scan gauges in my F350...

I installed a pair of gauges on the drivers windshield pillar. Each gauge displays two parameters at a time, and any (or all) of the four displays you see can also be set to scan through as many as eight parameters each, at a user definable rate.









The gauges can be had in a variety of color combinations. Displays can be red, green, blue, and maybe a couple more I am forgetting. Faces can be white, black or silver, and there are also a variety of bezel choices. In my case, to approximate the OEM gauges in the truck, I chose green displays on a white background with chrome bevels. In this image you can also see that the displays themselves can be inverted (lower gauge) if desired.









Each of the gauges is equipped with a pair of user programmable high intensity LED annunciator lights, and again you have a choice of colors when you order (I chose red). On this gauge, the annunciator is programmed as a 2,000 RPM shift light. On my lower gauge, the annunciator is programmed to indicate when the EGT 3 sensor exceeds 800 degrees (indicating that you are in regen mode with the particulate filter).









A view from the outside showing the pillar pod painted to match the rest of the interior.









All in all, I am very happy with the installation. The manufacturer is still sorting out a couple of issues with the calculated HP and torque displays on the new 6.4L PowerStrokes (each engine type requires specific gauge configurations and calibration). Once they have everything dialed in, they will be able to reflash the gauges to correct these issues. In the mean time, the gauges show every indication of being very accurate and are proving to be a worthwhile investment.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan

PDX_Doug said:


> As promised, here are a few photos of the AeroForce Interceptor scan gauges in my F350...
> 
> I installed a pair of gauges on the drivers windshield pillar. Each gauge displays two parameters at a time, and any (or all) of the four displays you see can also be set to scan through as many as eight parameters each, at a user definable rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gauges can be had in a variety of color combinations. Displays can be red, green, blue, and maybe a couple more I am forgetting. Faces can be white, black or silver, and there are also a variety of bezel choices. In my case, to approximate the OEM gauges in the truck, I chose green displays on a white background with chrome bevels. In this image you can also see that the displays themselves can be inverted (lower gauge) if desired.
> 
> Each of the gauges is equipped with a pair of user programmable high intensity LED annunciator lights, and again you have a choice of colors when you order (I chose red). On this gauge, the annunciator is programmed as a 2,000 RPM shift light. On my lower gauge, the annunciator is programmed to indicate when the EGT 3 sensor exceeds 800 degrees (indicating that you are in regen mode with the particulate filter).
> 
> A view from the outside showing the pillar pod painted to match the rest of the interior.
> 
> All in all, I am very happy with the installation. The manufacturer is still sorting out a couple of issues with the calculated HP and torque displays on the new 6.4L PowerStrokes (each engine type requires specific gauge configurations and calibration). Once they have everything dialed in, they will be able to reflash the gauges to correct these issues. In the mean time, the gauges show every indication of being very accurate and are proving to be a worthwhile investment.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hmmm, this thread could cost me some money.......


----------



## huntr70

Here is my Dashhawk.

I mainly use the screen you see, but you can set it to anywhere from 1 to 7 readings.

I use Boost, Trans Temp, Fuel Rail Pressure, and Coolant Temp.

Readings on here are at idle.

Steve


----------



## folsom_five

Nathan said:


> As promised, here are a few photos of the AeroForce Interceptor scan gauges in my F350...
> 
> I installed a pair of gauges on the drivers windshield pillar. Each gauge displays two parameters at a time, and any (or all) of the four displays you see can also be set to scan through as many as eight parameters each, at a user definable rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gauges can be had in a variety of color combinations. Displays can be red, green, blue, and maybe a couple more I am forgetting. Faces can be white, black or silver, and there are also a variety of bezel choices. In my case, to approximate the OEM gauges in the truck, I chose green displays on a white background with chrome bevels. In this image you can also see that the displays themselves can be inverted (lower gauge) if desired.
> 
> Each of the gauges is equipped with a pair of user programmable high intensity LED annunciator lights, and again you have a choice of colors when you order (I chose red). On this gauge, the annunciator is programmed as a 2,000 RPM shift light. On my lower gauge, the annunciator is programmed to indicate when the EGT 3 sensor exceeds 800 degrees (indicating that you are in regen mode with the particulate filter).
> 
> A view from the outside showing the pillar pod painted to match the rest of the interior.
> 
> All in all, I am very happy with the installation. The manufacturer is still sorting out a couple of issues with the calculated HP and torque displays on the new 6.4L PowerStrokes (each engine type requires specific gauge configurations and calibration). Once they have everything dialed in, they will be able to reflash the gauges to correct these issues. In the mean time, the gauges show every indication of being very accurate and are proving to be a worthwhile investment.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hmmm, this thread could cost me some money.......








[/quote]

Thanks for the pics Doug. I really like the looks of those gauges and the features that they have. Unfortunately, they are not in my price range right now.
So... I just placed an order for the Scanguage II.








It has most of the same readouts as the Interceptor, but the ScanguageII isn't as "pretty".
The benefit I see of the ScanguageII is that you can easily move it from one vehicle to another (I bought an extra cable for DW car).
Hopefully it will suit my needs just fine.

--Greg


----------



## H2oSprayer

PDX_Doug said:


> As promised, here are a few photos of the AeroForce Interceptor scan gauges in my F350...


Doug, after a few months of using the gauges, what are your impressions? Any problems? The gauge pod that you chose looks great giving you that OEM look. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## H2oSprayer

H2oSprayer said:


> As promised, here are a few photos of the AeroForce Interceptor scan gauges in my F350...


Doug, after a few months of using the gauges, what are your impressions? Any problems? The gauge pod that you chose looks great giving you that OEM look. Where did you purchase it?
[/quote]


----------

